
Twitter co-founder Dorsey: Instrument everything - andrewlchen
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/25/twitter-co-founder-dorsey-instrument-everything/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
======
jsavimbi
I barely read into the intro and I already know he's right. unfortunately,
most biz-focused mindset is to get something in front of the customer as soon
as possible. As someone who spent the better part of a decade building
dashboards, I cannot emphasize enough that you need something more than just
server logs to manage and grow your business.

